# Testing new Duel Tree Addition



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello everybody,

Taking advantage of a nice day here in California I am testing this Duel Tree, new addition to my Knock Down targets, shooting from 33 ft distance. The pads are made using brackets (GrayWolf's idea) and two discs of stiff leather on each side. The targets are easily exchangeable to a smaller size for more challenging shooting.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks good. GrayWolf is one of the finest gentleman I have ever met.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That works very well!!! How about some design details??

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks good 
Any how to pics by any chance ?
Cheers


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. I'll ad pics as soon as we get another break from the current storm and I will be abler to remove the Duel Tree from the housing and show more details. The weather report shows that this coming Sunday we might have a not-rainy day.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

@ Charles and Leo, I sent you a PM.


----------



## qnpfs (Nov 25, 2015)

So cool, and nice shooting! I'm very interested in the mechanism. Thank you for sharing.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :thumbsup:


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Thats one of the best target boxes i've seen in a long while. Great setup.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

